# Buttery Crab Bread Pudding



## 4meandthem (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw this recipe in Food and Wine and want to try it.

Buttery Crab Bread Pudding Recipe - Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall | Food & Wine

I think I will cube the bread instead of using slices and serve ontop of some lemony dressed arugula.

Looked so good I had to share!


----------



## giggler (Jan 17, 2012)

Link does not work for me..

Eric.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 17, 2012)

Try this--

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/buttery-crab-bread-pudding


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2012)

that sounds just wonderful. definitely not on my diet.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 17, 2012)

Restaurants around here make something like that and load it in and on a huge soft pretzel.  It's so good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2012)

That looks very good!


----------



## AMHill52 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just made this for a party tonight, and WOW!  My kitchen smelled so good while this was cooking.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 18, 2012)

How did it come out? would you do anything different?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 18, 2012)

Bookmarked it here too. Second the idea to use cubes instead of slices.


----------



## Barryl.ashworth (Apr 24, 2012)

This recipe sounds great. I'm going to try it but living here in MI Lump Crab is crazy expensive. I think I'm going to use Cod. I know it won't have the sweetness that the crab would offer but I'm sure it will still be a crowd pleaser. I'll report back after I try it.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds good Barry! I bet it would work with shrimp or crab or any seafood really. I still have not made it. I did buy a big can of crab meat last week I should try with this. I also have some cod. Maybe a mix of the two.


----------

